# Is "Open Theism" a damnable heresy?



## ryanhamre

As the title suggest, I am wanting others to weigh in on whether or not "Open Theism" is a damnable heresy.


----------



## athanatos

I think this is an interesting grey area. I believe that to affirm Open Theism is heresy, especially given how I understand it and what Scripture reveals God to be. Yet on the one hand, suppose a new believer who did not know that God knew the future, planned everything out infallibly, and knows all things --essentially, that He is in control of everything, and is never surprised--, then I would hesitate to say it will get you damned. Yet if someone explores Scripture and does not submit to the revelation of God about Himself, I would consider the error more heinous and ultimately shows the rebellion of heart. On those grounds, damnable. (not that I am advocating "losing salvation") I take it to be a misrepresentation of God's character, and a failure to represent something well out of ignorance is one thing but another if it is due to idolatry. In other words, insofar as it intentionally misconstrues/does not accept God's reign and power, I would question whether we worship the same God. But few really have a grasp of omniscience, even in Christian circles, anyway.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

I think we should always err on the side of caution when throwing around the "heretic" label. That being said, I would say that open theism is a form of heresy because it denies the true nature of God. Open theism has a god who is much less than God, one who is more human in nature and frought with indecision and regret. Let's be absolutely clear, God does not change His mind and has all things planned for His ultimate glory. The reason that some espouse open theism is because they do not understand the nature of God. When churches begin actually teaching theology again instead of just putting on a rock concert every Sunday, maybe people will begin to understand the nature of God again.


----------



## kodos

For a teacher of the Word to teach Open Theism would be heresy. I don't see any way around that. You cannot find the god of Open Theism in the Bible.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Ignorantly believing in open theism is one thing, but to knowingly believe it is heretical. I think some denominations have come out and said as much.


----------



## DMcFadden

Would I have voted to remove certain "evangelical" theologians from the ETS for their Open Theism? - Yes!
Would I call their teaching more than a mere error, and use the dreaded "h" word? - Yes!
Am I willing to consign Sanders, Pinnock, and Boyd to hell? - Not my call. That one is above my pay grade.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

ryanhamre said:


> As the title suggest, I am wanting others to weigh in on whether or not "Open Theism" is a damnable heresy.


This may help answer the question:

http://www.desiringgod.org/media/pdf/books_bbb/books_bbb.pdf

For anyone who willingly believes this view of a _Survivor God_, who outwits, outlasts, and outplays his autonomous creatures because he won't violate their free will and does not know the future it is definitely heretical.

AMR


----------



## Gage Browning

If you get "God" wrong (who He is, his nature etc...), then you get everything wrong. It's not the difference between right and wrong, it's not semantics, nor just mild differences between evangelicals and mainline churchgoers. It's the difference between heaven and hell. The god of the open theist is the same as any other false god, "False".


----------



## SCharles

DMcFadden said:


> Would I have voted to remove certain "evangelical" theologians from the ETS for their Open Theism? - Yes!
> Would I call their teaching more than a mere error, and use the dreaded "h" word? - Yes!
> Am I willing to consign Sanders, Pinnock, and Boyd to hell? - Not my call. That one is above my pay grade.


 
I generally agree with this. Not my call.


----------

